# She has calved - new pic of cleaned calf



## Royd Wood (Jun 5, 2012)

My dun belted Galloway heifer is about to have her first calf in the next few days, she is bred to my solid black bull Texas (Deceased  )
She is huge and a real beauty so I am really really really hoping she has a heifer calf as its been all bull calves so far but more importantly it must have a complete belt for registration purposes. So cross those fingers for a healthy black and white belted heifer calf. 

Here's a pic of Whimsical - not the best shot - will post better ones with calf


----------



## manybirds (Jun 5, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> My dun belted Galloway heifer is about to have her first calf in the next few days, she is bred to my solid black bull Texas (Deceased  )
> She is huge and a real beauty so I am really really really hoping she has a heifer calf as its been all bull calves so far but more importantly it must have a complete belt for registration purposes. So corss those fingers for a healthy black and white belted heifer calf.
> 
> Here's a pic of Whimsical - not the best shot - will post better ones with calf
> ...


i'll be crossin my fingers


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 6, 2012)

Good Luck!!!!! 
Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Cricket (Jun 6, 2012)

If you promise calf pics, I'll cross my fingers!  She is just beautiful.  (Looks like she could be a balloon float right now, but don't tell her I said that!)


----------



## daisychick (Jun 6, 2012)

Thinking pink with a full belt.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow! She is a full figured girl right now isn't she?  Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## PattySh (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow she's HUGE! Love her forelock.  Baby Girl Full Belt BLACK!!!!!!!!! Is the dun rare, I've never seen one before.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 7, 2012)

Even the laws of gravity are against her now but still no signs and udder is tight so I still think she will reveal all by the weekend ??


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck!!!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 9, 2012)

The suspense is just too much - currently checking her at 2am and 5.30am but she's hanging on, her belly and udder are at busting point.
She's busy grazing with the herd and its not looking like much action this morning. We're off out to a hog roast this evening very rare we get chance to go out together so put yer money on 6pm tonight


----------



## ksj0225 (Jun 10, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 10, 2012)

We got a calf this morning but not my Belted heifer. Pollyanna had a little bull so still no heifer calves this year with only 4 more to go including Whimsical the enormus round Beltie


----------



## fair weather chicken (Jun 10, 2012)

congrats, fine looking calf.:bun


----------



## Symphony (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice looking Galloway calf.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 10, 2012)

Well ya fooled me, I thought it was Whimsical who went.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition, no doubt there's more on the way, eh?


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 11, 2012)

i'd stuff'em back in until the girls get it rignt and give you the belted heifer.


----------



## animalfarm (Jun 11, 2012)

It would be quicker if Royd came and got one of mine; I am overrun with them. I have a cow that was so big she couldn't walk in Feb. finally dropped a calf in May. Still looks like shes ready to pop.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 11, 2012)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> It would be quicker if Royd came and got one of mine; I am overrun with them. I have a cow that was so big she couldn't walk in Feb. finally dropped a calf in May. Still looks like shes ready to pop.


LOL  Call myself a cattle man  - wouldn't suprise me if she makes a fool out of me and goes another 10 days


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 14, 2012)

At last the right one is calving right now so fingers crossed for a belted heifer calf - pics later


----------



## manybirds (Jun 14, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> At last the right one is calving right now so fingers crossed for a belted heifer calf - pics later


 hoping! if its not what you want (or even if it is  ) i'll take it off your hands!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't wait for the good news!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm hopin that Royd is out there all teary eyed and emotional as he gazes at his beautiful lil belted heifer.  *sniff*  Makes me warm and fuzzy just thinkin bout it.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 14, 2012)

In true Galloway style calving was a non event just a 20 minute formality even for first time heifers

I have lernt not to get too disapointed in farming but today I cant help it as Whimsical has given me a healthy heifer dun belted calf but sadly the belt is 2 inches short of meeting on the calfs back which means I cant register her. I have access to a Belted bull this year so belts will not be an issue next time around.

Thankyou for all those crossed fingers and we nearly did it


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 14, 2012)

Awwwwee!!!!
Soooo close, but yet so far away! 
Thats too bad you can't register her, I guess you have next yr to look forward to!


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 14, 2012)

AW shoot!  SOOO close.

Betcha she's still a cutie though!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jun 14, 2012)

Awww....Shucks!  She is a cutie though.


----------



## manybirds (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe you could still use her in your breeding program? or is the short belt hereditary


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 14, 2012)

The 'try not to get your hopes up' bug has bitten me in the butt many times.  Sorry, Royd.

She is purty, though.  Keeper, I'm assuming?


----------



## Cricket (Jun 14, 2012)

And here I am looking specifically for a fail-to-be-registerable dun.  NOT shedding tears for you!  (But hope you have better luck next time--do you still have 2 to go or is it 3?).


----------



## Blackhereford boy (Jun 14, 2012)

Dang can u post a full body pic she looks lovely


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jun 14, 2012)

So close yet so far.  Congrats anyway on the new addition.


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition.  Sorry it came up 2 inches short though.


----------



## Royd Wood (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 14, 2012)

You know since she not registerable and all I'ld be happy to take her offer your hands.....I'm certain sh'ld have pretty little yak babies... 
Sorry she didn't (completely) work out, but dang she is CUTE


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 15, 2012)

Definately a cute one.  Congrats even though she isnt perfect!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Cricket (Jun 15, 2012)

Is the mama cow called a solid dun?  She is just amazingly beautiful!  And thanks for the new calf pics.  (We have twin Dutch Belt/Jersey crosses where I work--one is called Almost and one is Close Enough--you can guess how their belts look!)


----------

